# Ecode headlight adjuster broken



## jtnii70 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just bought a brand new pair of Hella made e-codes for my jetta. While adjusting the lights I broke the adjuster! Now the whole lens flops around in the housing!! Anyway the light can be fixed? I still have my North American lights I can use for parts.


----------



## vancity 1.8t (Jan 12, 2003)

jtnii70 said:


> Just bought a brand new pair of Hella made e-codes for my jetta. While adjusting the lights I broke the adjuster! Now the whole lens flops around in the housing!! Anyway the light can be fixed? I still have my North American lights I can use for parts.


 Remove the lights from the car. 

Remove the rear covers, you should see where the adjusters had popped out. pop it back in, may take some force, and you should be OK. It should be a white ball and sock, the ball probably popped out of the socket, just need to force it back in.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

And, if the cups broke (it happens)..... zip ties. Seriously. 
I have (more than once) had the cups crack - they stay in the lens; but, they won't hold the screw head anymore. 
Solution: put the screw back in the cup. Use a small(!) zip tie to clamp the cup closed. Makes for a quite permanent fix. 

And, I remember something from when I had my Golf (MkII): 
I found that I had to shim one (if not both) of the headlamps out from the radiator support - for whatever reason, I couldn't get the aim of the E-codes right (DOT lamps were fine; car had no damage) without maxing out the horizontal adjusters (which would break them.) Solution was a washer or two on both screws on one end of the bracket (between it and the rad support.)


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

I noticed my right light wont go up or down while trying to adjust it, it seems to be stuck low but the adjuster still spins, is this my problem also? I have stock lights, they are still hella though i think? Thanks


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Probably a broken adjuster cup. 
Pop the grille off (no matter what, it's gonna need to come off sooner or later for this...) and take a look. 
Most likely, the cup for one (or more) adjuster screw(s) cracked, and the lamp basically fell off of the adjuster screw. 

Find one broken (and detached) cup? Carefully inspect _all_ of them - very likely you'll find more of them cracked (which equals "ready to fall off.")


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

cuppie said:


> Probably a broken adjuster cup.
> Pop the grille off (no matter what, it's gonna need to come off sooner or later for this...) and take a look.
> Most likely, the cup for one (or more) adjuster screw(s) cracked, and the lamp basically fell off of the adjuster screw.
> 
> Find one broken (and detached) cup? Carefully inspect _all_ of them - very likely you'll find more of them cracked (which equals "ready to fall off.")


 Not sure what these "cups" are? I'll have to read more into lightning tomorrow I guess. Happen to have any pictures around or know of a link please? Thanks 

V/r 
Hedgehodge


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Pull the grille, and you'll see what I'm talking about.  
But, for a pic? click here. 
See the white cups at the end (top, in pic) of the screws? Those are what attach the screws to the headlamp lenses, and are the 'cups' that like to break so much.


----------



## bodimeka (Jul 7, 2007)

*broken adjuster*

Fella's , 
 I truely feel your pain my adjuster on the drivers side just spun loose with the light pointing straight down so I came out of pocket ordered another pair of ecodes for my GTI. I am praying that I wont have the same problem agian. Good luck on your end. Your not alone.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah I need new suspension, its prob the stock setup with lowering fk springs (bought used) at 150k atm....its a rough ass ride and my lights are showing it now by bouncing...../sigh, think im going to just get FSD w/ eibach(sp) lowering spring kit from koni and be done with it before I get bigger problems like the lighting housing falling out going down the road like some Halloween slinky eye.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Omfg rawrrrrrr so mad lol. I have the internal ball for adjuster and it won't pop back in, been trying almost 2 hours been pulling at it with needlenose.....any ideas plz???? Oh! Brb with lube lol


----------

